# My new bike 1956 Schwinn Corvette



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

This is my new bike, picked it up today! 



























im digging it!


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

cool deal.. 3 speed bendix hub??


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

yes it is a 3 speed but i don't know what a bendix hub is :S im still a noob, Could someone possibly enlighten me?


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

man where you getting all these bikes? the hunting grounds must be fresh in you area.... truthfully i would say look at the break arm but i'm pretty new at this too so look for an inscription on the hub shell it's possible i could be asturmey archer does the generator work??


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

the guy also gave me a free fender lol


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

are those fenders aluminum?


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

Stainless steel i believe


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

those internal hubs are cool around hear you just don't see them anymore i have a shamino 3 speed that i laced to a 26 2.125 rim for my rat ride and i am currently having a bendix yellow band 2 speed  laced to the same size rim for my 1954-56 schwinn straight bar. i believe the hub came off a tandem so i am putting a thicker grade spoke on it something like 1.05 my local bicycle shop repair man said it would be close to the size of motor cycle spokes. how true that will be is yet to be seen. i like the internal gears i just don't like all the wires i like my bicycles to look regular with that hidden aspect and i think thats very cool


----------



## chriscokid (Jun 27, 2010)

chriscokid said:


> those internal hubs are cool around hear you just don't see them anymore i have a shamino 3 speed that i laced to a 26 2.125 rim for my rat ride and i am currently having a bendix yellow band 2 speed  laced to the same size rim for my 1954-56 schwinn straight bar. i believe the hub came off a tandem so i am putting a thicker grade spoke on it something like 1.05 my local bicycle shop repair man said it would be close to the size of motor cycle spokes. how true that will be is yet to be seen. i like the internal gears i just don't like all the wires i like my bicycles to look regular with that hidden aspect and i think thats very cool



 i forgot to add that the hub i'm having laced is a kickback


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

only if i knew what all that ment :\


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 27, 2010)

Cool! Yours looks to be in better shape than mine was when I got it! Of course, I only paid $2.50 for mine, in 1980!


----------



## Rookie (Jun 27, 2010)

Dang $2.50!!! That is a heck of a buy.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont know how I'm going to re-do the cables & brakes. :S


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 28, 2010)

Rookie said:


> I dont know how I'm going to re-do the cables & brakes. :S




You can use new replacement cables from your LBS aka local bike store. I think the og outer casings were gray.


----------



## Rookie (Jun 28, 2010)

I see... thank you for that!


----------

